# Is Bikepacking Really the Best Way to Enjoy More Hours In the Saddle?? Impressions...



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

I recently just got back from my first try at bikepacking. I went down to the Arizona trail and did a 3 day 100 mile loop that I found on Bikepacking.coms website. I had never gone bikepacking before but have wanted to try it for a long time and I love longer rides and this seemed like the ideal way to accomplish that. I collected some bags over a 6 month period, beats buying them all at once would be pretty costly and all of the gear as well seeing as it needs to be relatively lightweight. So I finally had all of the gear, the route, and the motivation and took the 11 hour drive from Utah down to Arizona and gave it a go. After just getting back from my trip I have some impressions and wanted to see what you all thought about them as far as if bikepacking really is the best way to experience longer rides etc. 
So my fist major concern is, even with relatively lightweight gear, and a pretty damn nice bike, a fully loaded bikepacking bike even for just a smaller 3 day adventure is still DAMN HEAVY!!








My bike loaded up came in at around 55 pounds. I know there are ways to get it down to a little less, but I really only had the essentials on this trip, granted it was the desert so there was a lot of water weight. I dont really find riding on fire roads that appealing so I picked a path that was single track heavy, and maneuvering a 55 pound loaded bike on single track is well..... not easy! Granted I still rode for about 9 hours each day, but climbing a mountain range even slowly with a 600 Percent gear range is not the funnest thing in the world. Also with that amount of weight climbing out of the saddle is pretty difficult just with the amount of weight swinging back and forth.







So what I wanted to ask you all is, would it not be better to go on a trip and say, camp somewhere as a base and ride an unloaded bike on the beautiful trails all day then rinse and repeat?? Or do those of you who have a lot more experience than I have a system figured out that makes bikepacking actually the best way to do this sort of thing? Im not knocking bikepacking, please dont get me wrong, I just wanted to get your thoughts from your own experiences. BTW, trip was amazing, I ran into a desert tortoise, tarantulas, rattle snake! lol, and the views were stunning, as well as the single track, for anyone who lives in Arizona down by the Gila river, Im jealous!!! Thanks for checking out my post, look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I think it will be whatever you make it.

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/bikepacking-style-1032703.html

-F


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

It took me several rides to find my bikepacking style. For me, it is about covering lots of new ground and not about the singletrack fun. Thus,I'm usually riding dirt/gravel roads and exploring new areas. I can't imagine riding the AZ trail or CO trail with my setup (or style), but I'd enjoy a day ride on those trails.

Keep experimenting, part of the enjoyment will come as you refine your kit and packing ability. Getting lighter, figuring out how to strap it on the bike to eliminate swaying and even route planning to get you past more water drops (again, can't imagine the AZ water weight).


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ya, thats kind of what I'm starting to figure out, i originally was wondering why most of the routes I could find that people had written up with gps coordinates and such included mostly fire road riding, because single track has and always will be the most desirable riding for me. But now having ridden for days with a fully packed bike I understand why most people choose those type of trails. So ya, I definitely need to experiment a lot more. I want to do a trip to the colorado trail next summer and if I do it bikepacking style I definitely won't be taking a tent. I either need to figure out how to travel and camp with under 10 pounds of gear, or start including fire roads on my route planning. My dream for a long time was to do a long trip on the divide trail, but having read Mike Curiac's write ups and his opinion of the trail, I changed my mind.


Iowagriz said:


> It took me several rides to find my bikepacking style. For me, it is about covering lots of new ground and not about the singletrack fun. Thus,I'm usually riding dirt/gravel roads and exploring new areas. I can't imagine riding the AZ trail or CO trail with my setup (or style), but I'd enjoy a day ride on those trails.
> 
> Keep experimenting, part of the enjoyment will come as you refine your kit and packing ability. Getting lighter, figuring out how to strap it on the bike to eliminate swaying and even route planning to get you past more water drops (again, can't imagine the AZ water weight).


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

It takes time to whittle down the pile of gear you _think_ you need into what you *actually* need. Only experience -- basically making mistakes -- can get you there.

In the pics you shared your bike looks insanely overloaded.

Even just basic overnighters help with this process.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks mike, ya I had what I thought were just the basics, tent, blow up matt, sleeping bag, 3 days food/water, 1 change of clothes, stove few basic tools,tube. Thats about it. But ya, Im sure I could figure out how to lighten it a bit.


mikesee said:


> It takes time to whittle down the pile of gear you _think_ you need into what you *actually* need. Only experience -- basically making mistakes -- can get you there.
> 
> In the pics you shared your bike looks insanely overloaded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

My trips have been a mix of trail, gravel, and pavement. Usually heavily biased to gravel/fireroad. You're right - technical singletrack on a loaded bike is HARD.

As for bikepacking vs picking a basecamp... they both have their merits. And people will have their own preference. I enjoy both.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

I haven't done any longer trips yet but that's the ultimate goal. I just started with weekend trips this summer and fall. My first trip I went solo and way overpacked. I've since narrowed my gear down and am light on water (if I know there will be streams, etc. along the way). Also, going with a friend has helped so we can split up food and especially the tent (one person with the fly, the other with tent poles). For solo trips, I'm considering getting a super light tent or bivvy. 

For riding, I kinda like the way my bike handles with gear strapped on it. I feel like I can monster truck over a lot of obstacles. Everything feels much slower but I kind of enjoy the slower climbs and descents where you have to be much more careful picking your way through a line. Also linking gravel roads in your routes helps cover miles much more quickly than all singletrack.

I think water might be the main challenge in dry places like AZ. Not sure how to pack efficiently/lightly when you need to strap a lot of water on your rig.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Fattyrider38 said:


> ...
> So what I wanted to ask you all is, would it not be better to go on a trip and say, camp somewhere as a base and ride an unloaded bike on the beautiful trails all day then rinse and repeat?? Or do those of you who have a lot more experience than I have a system figured out that makes bikepacking actually the best way to do this sort of thing? Im not knocking bikepacking, please dont get me wrong, I just wanted to get your thoughts from your own experiences. BTW, trip was amazing, I ran into a desert tortoise, tarantulas, rattle snake! lol, and the views were stunning, as well as the single track, for anyone who lives in Arizona down by the Gila river, Im jealous!!! Thanks for checking out my post, look forward to hearing your thoughts.
> View attachment 1221878


Couple points.

#1 Arizona trail from Picketpost to Gila is some serious schite! Even on an unloaded bike it is not easy miles. That area will beat you up and chew you up. It not a any single feature, but the nature of the trail the miles hard to come by. Loaded it is even harder.

#2 Bikepacking on single track is not easy. Riding with 45-55lbs bike is hard. Doing it 9hrs a day straight is harder still.

So you don't bikepack because it is easy. You can cover more miles unloaded for sure. You bikepack to for the same reason "we choose to go to the Moon.... Not because they are easy, but beacuse they are hard!" - JFK. Bikepacking takes you places you probably won't go without being able to camp on the trail. It takes you places where loops from base camp or out and backs or shuttles won't. If you want seat time do a 24 hr solo mtn bike race. You will get seat time and support, but nothing like the experience.

Consider this in 2017 I did Arizona Trail 300 Bikepack race. 4 days on the trail 12-16 hrs each day. 303 miles total. That was flipping hard (and I rode much of what you rode). By contrast Breck Epic I did in 2018. 45 mile loops of 6hrs for 6 days in row 90% over 10k feet at race pace. But I stayed in a condo each night.

Congrats on your adventure. It was not easy and that will be point of pride for you for years to come.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Fattyrider38 said:


> Thanks mike, ya I had what I thought were just the basics, tent, blow up matt, sleeping bag, 3 days food/water, 1 change of clothes, stove few basic tools,tube. Thats about it. But ya, Im sure I could figure out how to lighten it a bit.


TENT? Ditch it. For Arizona or Southern Utah you can live without one. Personally I have never bike packed with a tent. I have brought a water filter and have always scoped out places to get water. Water is the biggest thing. On the Azt300 at I was at time carrying 5 liters of water on my back and 2 more full bottles on the bike. Heavy, but better than dying. I would have carried less, but my water filter failed so I had to make do.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thoughtful post.

Yes, you will get better at it, which makes it more enjoyable. Some people become enamored with the idea of living on a bike, when, basically, they don’t like the experience. That’s different than the usual shakedown ride woes and getting dialed.

Nothing is keeping a bikepacker from rooting down and riding cargo-free locally for a day or three. Get a hostel, a room, a tent in the woods; or bring a car. Design your own experience.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for everyones input, yes the trail was for sure very difficult lots of climbing, even with a loaded down bike it was an amazing and fun experience. I definitely will go the bivy/tarp path next attempt, I also had a water filter and never would have made it without it. It had rained recently so there were a lot of pools in places that I imagine normally wouldn't have had them so I got lucky there. I really like the idea of bikepacking and look forward to getting more experience learning new tricks to lighten the load. I agree with everything that has been said, the best experience is attempting it and learning from mistakes made. Ive got several future trips in mind and will take into consideration all of your thoughts and advice, so i appreciate it. Any other helpful hints experiences would be appreciated, I'm sure changing up some of the bags ways they were packed would help also. I originally got some revelate harness and saddle bag but didn't like the origami necessary to pack them so I opted for the roll top type bags for ease of packing/unpacking but definitely got hit with a weight penalty by going that route as they are generally heavier bags, and more cumbersome, not as sleek and tucked away as other methods. I really liked having a rear rack in back despite the trend that most seem to be going with rackless bags, but that may change as I get more experiences in the future as well.


She&I said:


> Thoughtful post.
> 
> Yes, you will get better at it, which makes it more enjoyable. Some people become enamored with the idea of living on a bike, when, basically, they don't like the experience. That's different than the usual shakedown ride woes and getting dialed.
> 
> Nothing is keeping a bikepacker from rooting down and riding cargo-free locally for a day or three. Get a hostel, a room, a tent in the woods; or bring a car. Design your own experience.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I actually enjoy riding/hiking the style you mentioned of finding a "base camp", and then exploring out from it, as well as just going from one site to the next. I personally could not imagine doing a higher percentage single track than road trip with all that weight though. I am going to experiment with minimalist travel though as the years go...we already do that with camping when the kids aren't with us. 

The weight of the bike was never really a thing for me...it is just an expectation of the activity. I am not a "weight weenie" anyways in general...my bike is probably heavier than most on this forum even unloaded, but I am used to it

I would say just find your comfort zone, live in that for a while until you feel it needs to be redefined...it will definitely evolve as you do it more.

hell, thinking of your case, I would rather have a 200lb bike than encounter ANY tarantulas on a trip. I will stay here in the Great Lakes area in the winter for my bikepacking thank you!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^sXe- Tarantulas are pretty harmless, they are real nice actually. They are just finished migrating around here, so we see them a lot in the Fall. You can pick one up if you do it respectfully and gently. Their bite is supposedly about like a bee sting, but I've never heard of anyone around here getting bit by one. Enjoy them and respect their gentle ways.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OP you are carrying way too much stuff.....which is totally normal. Just keep at it making your gear load more efficient each trip. Going through this process is fun as you feel the accomplishment of travelling further, easier with less crap to haul around.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bsieb said:


> ^sXe- Tarantulas are pretty harmless, they are real nice actually. They are just finished migrating around here, so we see them a lot in the Fall. You can pick one up if you do it respectfully and gently. Their bite is supposedly about like a bee sting, but I've never heard of anyone around here getting bit by one. Enjoy them and respect their gentle ways.


I hear ya...but am still leary of spiders in general. I never kill them unless they are on me...and even then I try to man up a bit...I realize they are just doing their thing, and probably more scared of us...

I will appreciate them from afar though!!!


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ya I figured from MikeC's comment that I did have to much weight, I have figured out a few ways to wittle down some weight, Im pretty sure the tent is never coming again, gonna get a cheap bivy and try that, and no extra clothing, also can cut down on the extra tools/stuff I was carrying in case of mechanical, which is awesome that entire ride I didn't get a single flat or have a mechanical of any kind, which is amazing because that trail was gnarly as far as potential for sidewall slashes etc..


vikb said:


> OP you are carrying way too much stuff.....which is totally normal. Just keep at it making your gear load more efficient each trip. Going through this process is fun as you feel the accomplishment of travelling further, easier with less crap to haul around.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

I saw this guy out there! he was scary cool!!! I've seen spiders before but never this size!!


sXeXBMXer said:


> I hear ya...but am still leary of spiders in general. I never kill them unless they are on me...and even then I try to man up a bit...I realize they are just doing their thing, and probably more scared of us...
> 
> I will appreciate them from afar though!!!


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

I ws climbing on the first day and when I climb I kinda put my head down and suffer and just watch the trail from my peripheral vision so I would have missed this guy except he was right in the middle of the single track. I thought at first it was a rock until it moved, way cool to see a desert tortious, I saw a rattlesnake also which wasn't as cool, I was hoping to see a Gila but didn't come across one.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fattyrider38 said:


> Ya I figured from MikeC's comment that I did have to much weight, I have figured out a few ways to wittle down some weight, Im pretty sure the tent is never coming again, gonna get a cheap bivy and try that, and no extra clothing, also can cut down on the extra tools/stuff I was carrying in case of mechanical, which is awesome that entire ride I didn't get a single flat or have a mechanical of any kind, which is amazing because that trail was gnarly as far as potential for sidewall slashes etc..


yeah...ditching the tent will be a great thing for sure. The whole reason i got a rigid bike was to also avoid having to have a ton of tools and maintenance issues while out...plus I just like rigid bikes. Don't like squish anywhere except the tires.

Funny how the more you camp and have to carry your own gear, the more you find you don't need a ton of crap...we used to cross country ski and camp and even in the winter, my clothes were down to the bare essentials...it was a matter of packing/buying smart



Fattyrider38 said:


> View attachment 1222049
> I saw this guy out there! he was scary cool!!! I've seen spiders before but never this size!!


where was that taken? Looks like under water....


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ya i guess it kinda does now that you mention it, it was actually just after sunrise on the Arizona trail down by the gila river outside of kelvin highway I was maybe an hour into the loop when I came across this critter!


sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah...ditching the tent will be a great thing for sure. The whole reason i got a rigid bike was to also avoid having to have a ton of tools and maintenance issues while out...plus I just like rigid bikes. Don't like squish anywhere except the tires.
> 
> Funny how the more you camp and have to carry your own gear, the more you find you don't need a ton of crap...we used to cross country ski and camp and even in the winter, my clothes were down to the bare essentials...it was a matter of packing/buying smart
> 
> where was that taken? Looks like under water....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fattyrider38 said:


> Ya I figured from MikeC's comment that I did have to much weight, I have figured out a few ways to wittle down some weight, Im pretty sure the tent is never coming again, gonna get a cheap bivy and try that, and no extra clothing, also can cut down on the extra tools/stuff I was carrying in case of mechanical, which is awesome that entire ride I didn't get a single flat or have a mechanical of any kind, which is amazing because that trail was gnarly as far as potential for sidewall slashes etc..





Fattyrider38 said:


> Ya i guess it kinda does now that you mention it, it was actually just after sunrise on the Arizona trail down by the gila river outside of kelvin highway I was maybe an hour into the loop when I came across this critter!


what is it on? I don't recognize the stone/ground stuff there?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

You never said exactly which loop you did, but I'm betting it was a variation on the Gila Ramble.

My wife and I did our own variation on that loop a few years back. Some pics (including loaded bike pics) here:

https://lacemine29.blogspot.com/2015/03/transitioning.html

Water was the big one on that loop. I think I had 5L in my frame bag for a chunk of every day, plus sometimes (as we neared camp) another 2L on my back.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Just the ground off the side to the trail


sXeXBMXer said:


> what is it on? I don't recognize the stone/ground stuff there?


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Yep, thats it exactly the Gila River Ramble as listed on Backpacking.com


mikesee said:


> You never said exactly which loop you did, but I'm betting it was a variation on the Gila Ramble.
> 
> My wife and I did our own variation on that loop a few years back. Some pics (including loaded bike pics) here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Enjoyed your write up, and I like your set up, I will learn from it, as I can see you lightly load your bike and it looks like you carry most of your stuff on your back??? Im thinking that is probably the way Im leaning and with more experience will probably adopt, learning a lot from this post, thanks everyone who has contributed. I had 3 liters in my frame bag, plus 2 bottles and even that was probably not enough, but because they had heavy rainfall the previous couple of days I was able to filter water in places that probably doesn't normally have it.


mikesee said:


> You never said exactly which loop you did, but I'm betting it was a variation on the Gila Ramble.
> 
> My wife and I did our own variation on that loop a few years back. Some pics (including loaded bike pics) here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fattyrider38 said:


> ...So what I wanted to ask you all is, would it not be better to go on a trip and say, camp somewhere as a base and ride an unloaded bike on the beautiful trails all day then rinse and repeat?? ...


I keep wanting to get back to this idea. I did it in the Michaux SF of PA last month. The riding there can be very challenging. Not something I want to attempt with extra weight. But each day of riding was so intense and draining in the humidity that I felt like the only way I could have gone without changing clothes every day would be to just lay down in the creek, fully clothed, after each day, and rinse off. Between mud, sweat, spiders, and whatnot it would have been hard to tolerate those clothes for very long. Obviously, eliminating all those extra clothes makes sense, but... laundry. It rained 3 nights in a row, with low, misty clouds rolling right past the door for most of each morning, so our clothesline wasn't doing much. I have a sleeping bag liner, though, just in case I end up turning in dirty. For this outing the mileage required to haul my stuff to camp was short, so I was pretty liberal with the packing.
I s'pose each trip/area/destination requires an individually suited plan.

-F


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Bikepacking is what you make it. You can ride all day and all night if you want, or just ride to a spot and set up camp. So it can be, but isn't necessarily about more hours in the saddle. What it will do is let you do some bigger rides without needing a shuttle or explore areas or connect things together you otherwise couldn't (or wouldn't) as a day ride. You have camping gear with you so you can stop whenever you want. With day rides, you pretty much have to get to your destination for the day, whether that means finishing your ride or bailing on it. So for me, bikepacking brings freedom.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Fattyrider38 said:


> Yep, thats it exactly the Gila River Ramble as listed on Backpacking.com


I did that route back in Dec 2016. Just a 1 night ride for me and my friends. I don't know we follow that route exactly, but covered the main parts of it for sure.

Makes me want to get out and do a bikepack trip. Has been way to long since my last one.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Fattyrider38 said:


> Enjoyed your write up, and I like your set up, I will learn from it, as I can see you lightly load your bike and it looks like you carry most of your stuff on your back???


Good god no -- keep that weight off your back. I had a 6L pack on that trip -- think small daypack -- and it mostly carried my camera and sometimes some water. Everything else is on the bike.

If I could convince myself to leave the DSLR at home I could -- and would -- go packless on most trips.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Bikepacking is just backpacking on a bike. It's non-technical.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Gumby_rider said:


> Bikepacking is just backpacking on a bike. It's non-technical.


Huh? We ride techy singletrack trails up and down while bikepacking. Maybe I am misunderstanding your point.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

vikb said:


> Huh? We ride techy singletrack trails up and down while bikepacking. Maybe I am misunderstanding your point.


You ride the gnar up and down? Then you proved me wrong. I can barely get my bike without the extra weight going up a steep slope full of rocks, ledges, roots, logs.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

vikb said:


> Huh? We ride techy singletrack trails up and down while bikepacking. Maybe I am misunderstanding your point.


yes we do. Of course what we can ride up is not as much as on an unloaded bike, but we still climb and descend.

























This was on the coloarado trail about 11,000 feet elevation just west of Molas Pass/ Silverton.

Riding down the techy bits is in some ways easier with the weight. Steamroller effect.

I don't have any handy photos of techy bits since we are just riding not stopping for photos.


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

Going up techy stuff on a loaded bike is hard. But going down, not so much. 2 buddies of mine and I rode down the Mills Peak Tr. on our loaded hardtails and it wasn't so bad. Not quite as fun as on my regular MTB with full squish but, doable.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Great effort on your first trip, sounds like you're off to a great start. I have a great fondness for the Arizona Trail, especially the Gila, punishingly stunning 

As many have mentioned it takes time to whittle down your gear from what you think to be essential to what is actually essential. Experience is usually the best teacher. 
To aid in this whittling down process I make a basic spread sheet with everything I take on a respective trip. I'm sure you can find a template online. I itemize by 'kits'... Clothing Worn, Layers Packed, Sleep Kit, Tools, Spares/Repairs, Lighting/Batteries, Navigation...etc 
At the end of the trip I make quick notes on; what worked, what didn't, what failed, what was great, what I didn't use, what I wish I had a lighter/better version of, packing inefficiencies etc... 
For future trips I copy/paste the sheet or sections of it, modify it for the area I'll be riding in and adapt from there. Your Colorado Trail through ride gear list and bike setup are likely to be different than your Baja Divide kit, than your Alaskan multimodal traverse, than your local weekend stag party gravel/beer ride...etc 
I've been doing this for nearly a decade now and it's been hugely helpful in the planning process, especially once trips start get longer or more demanding. Just a nice way to keep things tidy to make sure you're not missing anything.

Learning from others mistakes is great and extremely useful but getting out there and (safely) making your own is one of the most rewarding ways to learn and progress. And at the end of the day it's riding a bike and camping no need to overcomplicate it too much. 
Good Luck, Have Fun! Less is More!


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Fattyrider38 said:


> I definitely will go the bivy/tarp path next attempt, I also had a water filter and never would have made it without it.


Another option (even cheaper than a cheap bivy) is to just go with no shelter at all. Zero dollars, zero ounces. Works great for short trips in the desert with a good forecast.

Another great zero-cost option is to ditch the stove. But, warm food/drink is nice this time of year. I did go no-cook from March through September this year though.

Which water filter did you use? Could be some weight savings there maybe. I really like the sawyer squeeze.

Also, did you bring a backpack? Carrying weight on your back gets a bad rap, but IMO if you are riding technical singletrack it's the way to go. Not all of your weight there, maybe 1/3rd on your back. It makes the hike-a-bike and just maneuvering the bike in general a lot easier.

On my last trip, which included some Colorado Trail singletrack, I had my frame bags (small ones above and below my shock), top tube bags, two stem bags for water bottles, and a smaller seat bag (7 liters, carried just my sleeping bag in there). That plus a small backpack was just enough. Would've been tougher in AZ with longer water carries though.









The backpack isn't pictured but I had about 10 pounds of weight in it. I actually ran my top tube bags almost empty on the last day because the singletrack was more fun with a lighter bike.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Less is more
Speed is safety
Pack for an all day ride then add your sleeping bag.
No more no less
The biking part must still be fun or why bother
And that section of the AZT is fun riding


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

Great question, and one I'm pondering, having just returned from a four day tour in Virginia. The first two days were 70 miles of really difficult single track (10K feet of climbing, remote, lots of downed trees, etc), followed by two days of B&Bs and paved touring. It was beautiful, but I honestly didn't get to really enjoy the scenery as much as I would've liked on the trail, focusing instead on making good time and pushing forward. I am glad I mixed some paved riding in, as it provided some experience with local culture, which is a key part of any trip, I think. I also was able to cover more ground that way, without completely burning myself out. 
I've done trips in AZ and NC where I set up camp, do day rides, then drive somewhere else for a day (or three). I'm not able to get as deep into the wild on those trips, true, but I am able to absorb more of the experience, and to hit up more trails, and to meet up with locals more.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Haven't done the bikepack gig yet, but we're gathering gear and making plans. I can't carry even a CamelBak filled with water anymore (degenerative neck issues), but I have a very basic REI FLASH 18 day pack that weighs 10 oz, basically a nylon sack with unpadded shoulder straps. 

I've thought about tucking compressible items like a superlight down bag or carrying the body of the superlight tent (both weigh less than two pounds) and maybe a down jacket, would leave room to put denser, heavier items in various bags on the bike. 

So, yeah. We'd be fair weather campers and nothing, NOTHING is as warm and comfy as down.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ Avoid back packs if you have neck issues. I don't use one. Don't need anymore weight on my butt for all day rides. Frame pack, seatpack and handlebar bags work great. Big fan of those oversized fork cages for the heavier stuff.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I try to keep under 50# water included. As most have said, you will learn as you get more experience.

Your loadout does look a bit overloaded. My 2 cents are to lose the stove but that's just me. As for sleeping, I could handle a bivvy if I had to but nothing says lousy nights sleep than bugs. I'll suffer the tent penalty just to keep the mosquitos at bay.

I am unfamiliar with the area where you were riding, but when I put together a route, I try to get one refueling stop fitted in each day. Rolling into a gas station around 10:00 and getting a cup of coffee is sheer pleasure.


----------

